# Mio figlio e i cani



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

Allora.... Probabilmente ci sarete passati in molti, per cui chiedo consiglio  Io ho sempre amato gli animali, e per quanto riguarda i cani non ho paura neppure dei bestioni più terrificanti.Non appena mio figlio ha avuto l'età per apprezzarli, pur non avendone in casa, ho fatto in modo che anche lui ne avesse familiarità.Fino a poco tempo fa le cose sono andate benone: non temeva nessun cane, ma al contempo non prendeva l'iniziativa di "tampinarlo". Lo accarezzava quando mi avvicinavo prima io, e lo invitavo a farlo. Oggi la situazione è degenerata Nel senso che si butta a pesce su qualunque cane incontri per strada, noncurante dei miei richiami, e se il cane seguita a farsi i fatti suoi lo rincorre pure. Non lo voglio sgridare, nel senso che non voglio che pensi che i cani siano qualcosa da evitare. Come posso comunicare a un bambino di due anni e mezzo che non deve approcciarli direttamente? Premetto che un "aspetta la mamma" non sortisce effetto alcuno, in mio figlio. Scusate se la domanda è banale, ma al parco sta diventando un incubo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora.... Probabilmente ci sarete passati in molti, per cui chiedo consiglio  Io ho sempre amato gli animali, e per quanto riguarda i cani non ho paura neppure dei bestioni più terrificanti.Non appena mio figlio ha avuto l'età per apprezzarli, pur non avendone in casa, ho fatto in modo che anche lui ne avesse familiarità.Fino a poco tempo fa le cose sono andate benone: non temeva nessun cane, ma al contempo non prendeva l'iniziativa di "tampinarlo". Lo accarezzava quando mi avvicinavo prima io, e lo invitavo a farlo. Oggi la situazione è degenerata Nel senso che si butta a pesce su qualunque cane incontri per strada, noncurante dei miei richiami, e se il cane seguita a farsi i fatti suoi lo rincorre pure. Non lo voglio sgridare, nel senso che non voglio che pensi che i cani siano qualcosa da evitare. Come posso comunicare a un bambino di due anni e mezzo che non deve approcciarli direttamente? Premetto che un "aspetta la mamma" non sortisce effetto alcuno, in mio figlio. Scusate se la domanda è banale, ma al parco sta diventando un incubo.


come lo capisco
Sono ancora così a 46 anni 
Seriamente: due anni e mezzo sono un po' pochino ma provare ad insegnargli come avvicinarsi a un cane? Magari dirgli che può giocare con tutti i cani ma prima regola chiedere al padrone. Non ho più dimestichezza con bimbi così piccoli e non so cosa possono recepire. 
Avvicinarti tu a tutti i cani usando sempre la stessa metodologia in modo che lui possa "copiarti"?
Spiegargli che i cani pur che siano amici dell'uomo possono avere giornate storte come noi e reagire in modo imprevedibile?
Che tenerezza però  io torno più o meno a quell'età quando incontro un cane e ho foto di tutti i cani dei miei amici aggiornate man mano che i cuccioli crescono


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora.... Probabilmente ci sarete passati in molti, per cui chiedo consiglio  Io ho sempre amato gli animali, e per quanto riguarda i cani non ho paura neppure dei bestioni più terrificanti.Non appena mio figlio ha avuto l'età per apprezzarli, pur non avendone in casa, ho fatto in modo che anche lui ne avesse familiarità.Fino a poco tempo fa le cose sono andate benone: non temeva nessun cane, ma al contempo non prendeva l'iniziativa di "tampinarlo". Lo accarezzava quando mi avvicinavo prima io, e lo invitavo a farlo. Oggi la situazione è degenerata Nel senso che si butta a pesce su qualunque cane incontri per strada, noncurante dei miei richiami, e se il cane seguita a farsi i fatti suoi lo rincorre pure. Non lo voglio sgridare, nel senso che non voglio che pensi che i cani siano qualcosa da evitare. Come posso comunicare a un bambino di due anni e mezzo che non deve approcciarli direttamente? Premetto che un "aspetta la mamma" non sortisce effetto alcuno, in mio figlio. Scusate se la domanda è banale, ma al parco sta diventando un incubo.


nulla.  i bimbi al parco in automatico giocano coi cani.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla.  i bimbi al parco in automatico giocano coi cani.


Vero, però davvero qualche accortezza la devono avere
Spesso i bimbi sono troppo irruenti e se il cane si spaventa reagisce


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> come lo capiscoSono ancora così a 46 anni Seriamente: due anni e mezzo sono un po' pochino ma provare ad insegnargli come avvicinarsi a un cane? Magari dirgli che può giocare con tutti i cani ma prima regola chiedere al padrone. Non ho più dimestichezza con bimbi così piccoli e non so cosa possono recepire. Avvicinarti tu a tutti i cani usando sempre la stessa metodologia in modo che lui possa "copiarti"?Spiegargli che i cani pur che siano amici dell'uomo possono avere giornate storte come noi e reagire in modo imprevedibile?Che tenerezza però  io torno più o meno a quell'età quando incontro un cane e ho foto di tutti i cani dei miei amici aggiornate man mano che i cuccioli crescono


Purtroppo ancora non recepisce il concetto di chiedere ai padroni. Il problema è che non voglio dirgli "no", perché assocerebbe il mio no a una condizione di pericolo. Da li' a pensare che i cani siano pericolosi, a questa età, il passo e' breve. Al contempo ho paura, perché ancora non discerne quando un cane magari non ha voglia di essere tampinato. Ho mille occhi, ma lui spesso e' più veloce di me. Però appunto.... Non volevo dire  "no", ma mi sa che mi tocca. A malincuore. Ho un'amica, mamma di una bimba coetanea del mio (e peraltro assai più "avanti" del mio come utilizzo del linguaggio) che e' letteralmente terrorizzata dagli animali. Inutile dirti come reagisce la figlia quando un cane si avvicina nel raggio di cento metri.... Ecco. Temo che il mio  "no" generi paure che passeranno solo quando sarà in grado di discernere che non tutti i cani, ad esempio, hanno piacere ad essere importunati da estranei. E nel frattempo creo però in lui una idea che non mi piace. E magari paure difficili da combattere. Probabilmente ho sbagliato io a creargli tutta questa confidenza. Il guaio e' che un giorno, siccome c'era al parco un cane (un santo ) che mio figlio conosce da quando era molto piccolo. (e io il padrone), siamo entrati in una area cani a salutarlo. Beh.... Mio figlio e' caduto in una buca, e nel giro di due nanosecondi e' stato circondato da quattro o cinque amici a quattro zampe che per consolarlo della caduta lo hanno riempito di baci Da li' in poi tutti i cani sono suoi, ma non so come comunicargli senza allarmarlo che ci sono dei distinguo. Con un linguaggio che gli arrivi senza allarmi.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, però davvero qualche accortezza la devono avere
> Spesso i bimbi sono troppo irruenti e se il cane si spaventa reagisce


Eh. Infatti. Vorrei evitare che il messaggio gli arrivasse sotto forma di morso


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> come lo capisco
> Sono ancora così a 46 anni
> Seriamente: due anni e mezzo sono un po' pochino ma provare ad insegnargli come avvicinarsi a un cane? Magari dirgli che può giocare con tutti i cani ma *prima regola chiedere al padrone*. Non ho più dimestichezza con bimbi così piccoli e non so cosa possono recepire.
> Avvicinarti tu a tutti i cani usando sempre la stessa metodologia in modo che lui possa "copiarti"?
> ...


Ciao  !  

Quoto ! qui : http://www.clubdelcane.com/notizie/cosa-fare-quando-un-bambino-incontra-un-cane/
 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] puoi trovare un articolo interessante al proposito.

Chiedere prima al padrone ( se lo si reputa, a prima vista, " affidabile " , nel senso che sia lui a gestire il cane e non viceversa ) è fondamentale, come è altrettanto fondamentale far capire al bambino che il cane non è un "giocattolo"...  da spupazzarsi !

Noi non abbiamo avuto problemi del genere, perchè la nostra akita è "arrivata" prima di nostro figlio, per cui abbiamo abuto tutto il tempo per insegnare loro come comportarsi vicendevolmente nelle giuste forme ( l'ordine gerarchico però lo rispettiamo tuttora, per cui se il cane è presente/vicino al bambino, diamo prima uno stuzzichino a lei e poi a
nostro figlio, che ora ha 5 anni ).

Mi permetto di insistere sul padrone.... valuta bene quanto scrivevo prima, ho visto casi in cui il cane ( di recente un lupo cecoslovacco ) portava a spasso il suo "accompagnatore" ( non oserei definirlo padrone... ).


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao  !
> 
> Quoto ! qui : http://www.clubdelcane.com/notizie/cosa-fare-quando-un-bambino-incontra-un-cane/
> [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] puoi trovare un articolo interessante al proposito.
> ...


Grazie. Volo a leggere  

Pensa che uno dei cani con cui mio figlio ha familiarizzato e' proprio di razza akita 

Per me il problema è che, trovandomi in giro, non ho tempo di  "valutare" il padrone.


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *nulla*.  i bimbi al parco in automatico giocano coi cani.


NO. Non hai idea di quanti "incapaci"  girino con cani che non sanno minimamente gestire
Tra l'altro, quando sono più cani, può scattare l'effetto "branco", per cui se solo no di loro si dimostra ostile gli altri potrebbero seguirlo a ruota. Ovvio che non intendo che non debba incontrare cani o comunicare con loro, ma ci sono regole basi fondamentali che a mio avviso andrebbero sempre seguite, anche se si conosce il cane da tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao  !
> 
> Quoto ! qui : http://www.clubdelcane.com/notizie/cosa-fare-quando-un-bambino-incontra-un-cane/
> @_Cielo_ puoi trovare un articolo interessante al proposito.
> ...



akita:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2017)

*...*

Ciao [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] 

Un giorno o l'altro uno si rivolta, e prenderà le misure..

Il mio gli andava letteralmente "sul muso"

Questo è un po' pericoloso, anche se li x li sembra che ci stiano...


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao  !  Quoto ! qui : http://www.clubdelcane.com/notizie/cosa-fare-quando-un-bambino-incontra-un-cane/ [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] puoi trovare un articolo interessante al proposito.Chiedere prima al padrone ( se lo si reputa, a prima vista, " affidabile " , nel senso che sia lui a gestire il cane e non viceversa ) è fondamentale, come è altrettanto fondamentale far capire al bambino che il cane non è un "giocattolo"...  da spupazzarsi !Noi non abbiamo avuto problemi del genere, perchè la nostra akita è "arrivata" prima di nostro figlio, per cui abbiamo abuto tutto il tempo per insegnare loro come comportarsi vicendevolmente nelle giuste forme ( l'ordine gerarchico però lo rispettiamo tuttora, per cui se il cane è presente/vicino al bambino, diamo prima uno stuzzichino a lei e poi anostro figlio, che ora ha 5 anni ).Mi permetto di insistere sul padrone.... valuta bene quanto scrivevo prima, ho visto casi in cui il cane ( di recente un lupo cecoslovacco ) portava a spasso il suo "accompagnatore" ( non oserei definirlo padrone... ).


Ho letto l'articolo. Tutto condivisibilissimo, il problema è che non so come tradurlo in un linguaggio comprensibile a mio figlio. Non parla tantissimo, capisce tutto, ma quelli dell'articolo sono concetti ancora un po' complessi per la sua età. Ieri, per farti un esempio, si è letteralmente  "fiondato" su un cagnolino. Ben prima che potessi interpellare il padrone, o leggere i segnali del cane (che conosco abbastanza bene). Avere mille occhi con lui non basta. Una ne pensa, e cento ne fa. Solo che, appunto, regole come quelle dell'articolo, ancora non le recepisce. Ci vorrebbe qualcosa di più  "immediato" perché ancora non si fidi ad agire da solo. Ma e' un'arma a doppio taglio, togliergli questa fiducia. Non so se mi spiego....Comunque grazie.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]
> 
> Un giorno o l'altro uno si rivolta, e prenderà le misure..
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione. Ma non volevo arrivare a questo


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> NO. Non hai idea di quanti "incapaci"  girino con cani che non sanno minimamente gestire
> Tra l'altro, quando sono più cani, può scattare l'effetto "branco", per cui se solo no di loro si dimostra ostile gli altri potrebbero seguirlo a ruota. Ovvio che non intendo che non debba incontrare cani o comunicare con loro, ma ci sono regole basi fondamentali che a mio avviso andrebbero sempre seguite, anche se si conosce il cane da tempo.


intendevo nulla al bimbo perchè il bimbo ancora non recepisce.   Cielo deve interagire coi padroni dei cani.

ed eventualmente non portare il bimbo al parco se vede che c'è una situazione non chiara con troppi cani o con padroni troppo coglioni


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendevo nulla al bimbo perchè il bimbo ancora non recepisce.   Cielo deve interagire coi padroni dei cani.
> 
> ed eventualmente non portare il bimbo al parco se vede che c'è una situazione non chiara con troppi cani o con padroni troppo coglioni


OOOps, scusa, non avevo capito....


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie. Volo a leggere
> 
> Pensa che uno dei cani con cui mio figlio ha familiarizzato e' proprio di razza akita
> 
> Per me il problema è che, trovandomi in giro, non ho tempo di  "valutare" il padrone.


Nel caso lo vedessi arrivare, nota :
- se il cane tira o gli resta vicino seguendo il suo passo, nel caso il cane anticipasse di poco il padrone nota se si gira per controllare a che distanza si trova o per aspettare un comando;
- se obbedisce ai comandi;
- come interagisce con altri cani che dovesse incontrare sul suo cammino .

Se un cane (o lupo) pensa che l’alpha ( il padrone ) sia un imbecille, si dà immediatamente da fare per scalzarlo dalla sua posizione… e non per una questione morale, ma per una questione prettamente pratica: il cane (e il lupo) sanno benissimo che un branco capeggiato da un imbecille non può sopravvivere. E se non sopravvive il branco, non sopravvive la specie: cosa che Madre Natura assolutamente non può e non vuole permettere. Quindi lupi e cani provano un impulso fortissimo, ancestrale e assolutamente incontenibile verso la conservazione della specie, e di conseguenza verso il “non avere degli imbecilli alla guida” (il che causa la stragrande maggioranza dei problemi di aggressività da dominanza in famiglia e comportamenti aggressivi all'esterno di essa ). Ed ogni cane ( almeno tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto ) provano ad avanzare nella scala sociale, gradualmente,con piccoli test per "sondare" la reazione del padrone ( capobranco ); è una cosa naturale, com'è naturale che il capobranco lo riporti dolcemente al suo posto , ecco perchè è elemento fondamentale valutare chi è il padrone.

Una curiosità: l'akita che incontrate è maschio o femmina ?


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho letto l'articolo. Tutto condivisibilissimo, il problema è che non so come tradurlo in un linguaggio comprensibile a mio figlio. Non parla tantissimo, capisce tutto, ma quelli dell'articolo sono concetti ancora un po' complessi per la sua età. Ieri, per farti un esempio, si è letteralmente  "fiondato" su un cagnolino. Ben prima che potessi interpellare il padrone, o leggere i segnali del cane (che conosco abbastanza bene). Avere mille occhi con lui non basta. Una ne pensa, e cento ne fa. Solo che, appunto, regole come quelle dell'articolo, ancora non le recepisce. Ci vorrebbe qualcosa di più  "immediato" perché ancora non si fidi ad agire da solo. Ma e' un'arma a doppio taglio, togliergli questa fiducia. Non so se mi spiego....Comunque grazie.


Nostro figlio, da piccolo, era anche lui esuberante....  una sera avevamo persone a casa, e salutandoli - appena arrivati - ci siamo stretti le mani; da questa cosa abbiamo preso lo spunto per poi spiegargli che gli adulti,quando non si conoscono, si salutano così mentre con i cani si deve aspettare che il padrone lo permetta e poi far annusare la manina al peloso 4 zampe ( lui non ha le mani.... e pertanto usa il naso; così facendo,la prossima volta che ti incontrerà e gli farai annusare la manina, ti riconoscerà subito ). Con il tempo ( non molto ) ha funzionato.


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> akita:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Peccato non abbia una sua foto qui in ufficio..... è proprio bella ( 7 anni e 3 mesi , 34 chili ).


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Nostro figlio, da piccolo, era anche lui esuberante....  una sera avevamo persone a casa, e salutandoli - appena arrivati - ci siamo stretti le mani; da questa cosa abbiamo preso lo spunto per poi spiegargli che gli adulti,quando non si conoscono, si salutano così mentre con i cani si deve aspettare che il padrone lo permetta e poi far annusare la manina al peloso 4 zampe ( lui non ha le mani.... e pertanto usa il naso; così facendo,la prossima volta che ti incontrerà e gli farai annusare la manina, ti riconoscerà subito ). Con il tempo ( non molto ) ha funzionato.


Potrebbe essere un buon metodo, diretto e empirico. Che magari riesce pure a calmare il suo impulso di balzare addosso. Proverò, grazie. L'akita e' femmina: a dire il vero si è dimostrata più interessata a me, e solo mediamente ha conosciuto mio figlio.  Bellissima, eh


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Peccato non abbia una sua foto qui in ufficio..... è proprio bella ( 7 anni e 3 mesi , 34 chili ).


Provvedi nei prossimi giorni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo ancora non recepisce il concetto di chiedere ai padroni. Il problema è che non voglio dirgli "no", perché assocerebbe il mio no a una condizione di pericolo. Da li' a pensare che i cani siano pericolosi, a questa età, il passo e' breve. Al contempo ho paura, perché ancora non discerne quando un cane magari non ha voglia di essere tampinato. Ho mille occhi, ma lui spesso e' più veloce di me. Però appunto.... Non volevo dire  "no", ma mi sa che mi tocca. A malincuore. Ho un'amica, mamma di una bimba coetanea del mio (e peraltro assai più "avanti" del mio come utilizzo del linguaggio) che e' letteralmente terrorizzata dagli animali. Inutile dirti come reagisce la figlia quando un cane si avvicina nel raggio di cento metri.... Ecco. Temo che il mio  "no" generi paure che passeranno solo quando sarà in grado di discernere che non tutti i cani, ad esempio, hanno piacere ad essere importunati da estranei. E nel frattempo creo però in lui una idea che non mi piace. E magari paure difficili da combattere. Probabilmente ho sbagliato io a creargli tutta questa confidenza. Il guaio e' che un giorno, siccome c'era al parco un cane (un santo ) che mio figlio conosce da quando era molto piccolo. (e io il padrone), siamo entrati in una area cani a salutarlo. Beh.... Mio figlio e' caduto in una buca, e nel giro di due nanosecondi e' stato circondato da quattro o cinque amici a quattro zampe che per consolarlo della caduta lo hanno riempito di baci Da li' in poi tutti i cani sono suoi, ma non so come comunicargli senza allarmarlo che ci sono dei distinguo. Con un linguaggio che gli arrivi senza allarmi.


Perché non vuoi dire "no". Il problema è che non vuoi essere tu a porre limiti a tuo figlio. Mi spiace, ma ti tocca. È proprio compito tuo, non dei padroni dei cani o di un cane di cattivo umore.
Pensa solo a un digrignare di denti, per non dire del reale pericolo di un attacco, che effetto avrebbe nel suo rapporto con in cani.
Immagina Un altra situazione, ad esempio il rapporto con l'acqua e il mare. Certamente non vuoi che tuo figlio sia pauroso dell'acqua, ma gli dirai certamente un bel "NO!" affinché non si butti giù da un molo o da una barca. Perché con i cani è diverso?


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2017)

.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non vuoi dire "no". Il problema è che non vuoi essere tu a porre limiti a tuo figlio. Mi spiace, ma ti tocca. È proprio compito tuo, non dei padroni dei cani o di un cane di cattivo umore.
> Pensa solo a un digrignare di denti, per non dire del reale pericolo di un attacco, che effetto avrebbe nel suo rapporto con in cani.
> Immagina Un altra situazione, ad esempio il rapporto con l'acqua e il mare. Certamente non vuoi che tuo figlio sia pauroso dell'acqua, ma gli dirai certamente un bel "NO!" affinché non si butti giù da un molo o da una barca. Perché con i cani è diverso?


Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza.

E no.... Concettualmente non c'è alcuna differenza nel vietargli di tuffarsi da una barca. Tra l'altro ieri ho fatto esperimenti con il cane  "santo" del signore che conosco al parco. Gli ho detto di allungare la manina, a debita distanza, per consentire all'animale di avvicinarsi ad annusarla. E implicitamente per mettere un freno al suo impulso di buttarsi sul cane. Un disastro.

Non mi ha dato ascolto manco per le balle. Il problema sai quale è? Che io per prima, confidando sulla buona indole dell'animale, e' come se gli trasmettessi il messaggio che e' si, meglio approcciarsi con cautela, ma se la cautela manca non fa nulla. Cosa che assolutamente non farei nel caso in cui lui volesse tuffarsi in alto mare. E quindi sbaglio io. Il padrone di quel cane, tutto contento per la disinvoltura di mio figlio, poi mi ha detto di portarlo nell'area dove c'erano altri cani ("li conosco, sono tutti bravi"). Stavolta ho detto no. Chiaro che oramai è difficile vietargli l'approccio con quelli con cui ha acquisito familiarità 

Ad ogni buon conto, prevedo che al mare mi darà filo da torcere pure con l'acqua. Contavo di fargli tenere su i braccioli. Lui non è per niente fifone, quello che gli proponi sperimenta. Il rovescio della medaglia e' che se una esperienza gli garba, poi prova ad attuarla senza recepire molti filtri. Ed è velocissimo, per giunta.:facepalm:


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza.
> 
> ...


Anche se gli dici un NO non cambierà certo il suo modo di vedere l'animale o gli animali in genere. 
E' un no per un pericolo immediato che lui non conosce e al quale deve porre cautela, i miei figli hanno avuto un No secco quando da piccoli si approcciavano ad animali che non conoscevano e ora a 5 e 8 anni sono dei bambini tranquilli e sereni che usano le giuste premure per avvicinarsi agli animali. 

Stai serena, i no, non hanno mai traumatizzato nessuno e avrai tutto il tempo per fargli capire quali sono i giusti comportamenti per affrontare un animale. Perchè un bambino così piccolo sicuramente molte volte ha dei gesti molti bruschi che posso allertare un animale non del tutto tranquillo. Oppure anche i più tranquilli.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche se gli dici un NO non cambierà certo il suo modo di vedere l'animale o gli animali in genere.
> E' un no per un pericolo immediato che lui non conosce e al quale deve porre cautela, i miei figli hanno avuto un No secco quando da piccoli si approcciavano ad animali che non conoscevano e ora a 5 e 8 anni sono dei bambini tranquilli e sereni che usano le giuste premure per avvicinarsi agli animali.
> 
> Stai serena, i no, non hanno mai traumatizzato nessuno e avrai tutto il tempo per fargli capire quali sono i giusti comportamenti per affrontare un animale. Perchè un bambino così piccolo sicuramente molte volte ha dei gesti molti bruschi che posso allertare un animale non del tutto tranquillo. Oppure anche i più tranquilli.



Hai ragione e da ora in poi gli dirò quel "no". Mi dispiace, e per due ordini di ragione. Il primo è che ovviamente faccio mostra ai suoi occhi di un comportamento contraddittorio. Il secondo, e' che comunque mi spiace che associ ai cani una idea di pericolo in generale, anche se questa è destinata a rientrare non appena sarà in grado di comportarsi adeguatamente e di distinguere. Comunque mi sa che non ho scelta, dal momento che vigilare e intervenire  (come faccio) quando sta già interagendo con l'animale non basta. E neanche basta "adocchiare" animale e padrone giusto quel nanosecondo prima che lui si sia già fiondato.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Hai ragione e da ora in poi gli dirò quel "no". Mi dispiace, e per due ordini di ragione. Il primo è che ovviamente faccio mostra ai suoi occhi di un comportamento contraddittorio. Il secondo, e' che comunque mi spiace che associ ai cani una idea di pericolo in generale, anche se questa è destinata a rientrare non appena sarà in grado di comportarsi adeguatamente e di distinguere. Comunque mi sa che non ho scelta, dal momento che vigilare e intervenire  (come faccio) quando sta già interagendo con l'animale non basta. E neanche basta "adocchiare" animale e padrone giusto quel nanosecondo prima che lui si sia già fiondato.


Io ho avuto un cane per 17 anni, l'ho amato e adorato come pochi e mai ho messo in discussione la sua bontà. Però è un animale... e gli animali possono essere pericolosi. Non dirglielo o farlo capire è sbagliato. 
Gli animali sono imprevedibili soprattutto quei cani che non si conoscono, e anche i bambini sono imprevedibili... quindi secondo me il pericolo c'è. 

Non in generale, ma nella particolare occasione. 

E' come non far usare il coltello da solo ad un bimbo a quella età perchè si può ferire e se vedi che si avvicina a un coltello istantaneamente dici "NO". 
Sarà naturale poi con l'età farglielo utilizzare senza che questo possa procurare danni. 
C'è tempo per tutto e lui lo capisce.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un cane per 17 anni, l'ho amato e adorato come pochi e mai ho messo in discussione la sua bontà. Però è un animale... e gli animali possono essere pericolosi. Non dirglielo o farlo capire è sbagliato. Gli animali sono imprevedibili soprattutto quei cani che non si conoscono, e anche i bambini sono imprevedibili... quindi secondo me il pericolo c'è. Non in generale, ma nella particolare occasione. E' come non far usare il coltello da solo ad un bimbo a quella età perchè si può ferire e se vedi che si avvicina a un coltello istantaneamente dici "NO". Sarà naturale poi con l'età farglielo utilizzare senza che questo possa procurare danni. C'è tempo per tutto e lui lo capisce.


E' difficile fare i genitori. Grazie, mi hai definitivamente convinta per il "no"


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> *E' difficile fare i genitori*. Grazie, mi hai definitivamente convinta per il "no"


Condivido e sottoscrivo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza.
> 
> ...


Ai bambini i NO servono tantissimo, sono proprio indispensabili.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ai bambini i NO servono tantissimo, sono proprio indispensabili.


Eh. Tocchi un punto generale, e mi precedi su una cosa che volevo dire dopo averci riflettuto prendendo spunto da questa discussione. Infatti, hai capito: faccio fatica a dire di no a mio figlio. Non so se è per la situazione attuale che sto vivendo, forse anche in parte per l'educazione  (severa) che ho ricevuto io, o altro.... Fatico a dire no. E mi rendo conto che in questo modo levo dei punti fermi a mio figlio. Il quale in effetti con me fa cose che con altri non fa (nel senso che con altri  "riga più dritto").

Si. Devo dirgli qualche  "no" in più.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Tocchi un punto generale, e mi precedi su una cosa che volevo dire dopo averci riflettuto prendendo spunto da questa discussione. Infatti, hai capito: faccio fatica a dire di no a mio figlio. Non so se è per la situazione attuale che sto vivendo, forse anche in parte per l'educazione  (severa) che ho ricevuto io, o altro.... Fatico a dire no. E mi rendo conto che in questo modo levo dei punti fermi a mio figlio. Il quale in effetti con me fa cose che con altri non fa (nel senso che con altri  "riga più dritto").
> 
> Si. Devo dirgli qualche  "no" in più.


Con i figli è la cosa più difficile sempre. Ma attualmente ci sono una miriade di pubblicazioni in proposito (la più famosa è I no che aiutano a crescere) perché nel nostro tempo i genitori fanno un investimento affettivo sui figli e temono di non essere amati frustrandoli. Ma è attraverso la frustrazione che si cresce.
Solo che tu in questo periodo hai solo lui come corrispondenza affettiva e quindi è normale che tu faccia più fatica. Ma se hai questa consapevolezza puoi farcela :up:


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con i figli è la cosa più difficile sempre. Ma attualmente ci sono una miriade di pubblicazioni in proposito (la più famosa è I no che aiutano a crescere) perché nel nostro tempo i genitori fanno un investimento affettivo sui figli e temono di non essere amati frustrandoli. Ma è attraverso la frustrazione che si cresce.
> Solo che tu in questo periodo hai solo lui come corrispondenza affettiva e quindi è normale che tu faccia più fatica. Ma se hai questa consapevolezza puoi farcela :up:



Magari quando torno dal mare, visto che trascorrerò giorni in completa solitudine, faccio un salto in libreria.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Magari quando torno dal mare, visto che trascorrerò giorni in completa solitudine, faccio un salto in libreria.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Grazie. 

La solitudine è uno dei lati della separazione. Non lo vedo come lato negativo in se', più che altro non so come farò due settimane senza mio figlio 

Un paio di giorni sono anche l'occasione per riposare un po'.... Ma due settimane sono tante. Dovrò farci l'abitudine, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> La solitudine è uno dei lati della separazione. Non lo vedo come lato negativo in se', più che altro non so come farò due settimane senza mio figlio
> 
> Un paio di giorni sono anche l'occasione per riposare un po'.... Ma due settimane sono tante. Dovrò farci l'abitudine, comunque.


Manca un pezzo di te. Però è giusto per lui.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Manca un pezzo di te. Però è giusto per lui.


Eh lo so....

Approfitterò per diminuire l'arretrato mostruoso di lavoro e adempimenti  (sempre connessi al lavoro) che mi trovo in groppa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

I cani degli animali fantastici ma sono pericolosi fino a prova contraria.
Io amo i cani, ho avuto, accudito e curato tanti cani.
E parlo a ragion veduta.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I cani degli animali fantastici ma sono pericolosi fino a prova contraria.
> Io amo i cani, ho avuto, accudito e curato tanti cani.
> E parlo a ragion veduta.


Ormai è una moda amare i cani. Sono fuori a godere un po' di fresco e c'è una sinfonia di cani che abbaiano, con i padroni gaudenti.....con qualche mia bestemmia mirata.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ormai è una moda amare i cani. Sono fuori a godere un po' di fresco e c'è una sinfonia di cani che abbaiano, con i padroni gaudenti.....con qualche mia bestemmia mirata.


Appunto, li si ama nel modo sbagliato, dimenticando la lori natura. I bambini non devono avvicinarsi ai cani, a meno che non ci sia il padrone che dà via libera e che rimanga comunque vicino al suo cane.
Ma oggi, caro Blaise, della natura se ne infischiano tutti.
Ma sapessero quanto se ne infischia la natura di noi, pronta a pis..arci in testa per le nostre follie.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Appunto, li si ama nel modo sbagliato, dimenticando la lori natura. I bambini non devono avvicinarsi ai cani, a meno che non ci sia il padrone che dà via libera e che rimanga comunque vicino al suo cane.
> Ma oggi, caro Blaise, della natura se ne infischiano tutti.
> Ma sapessero quanto se ne infischia la natura di noi, pronta a pis..arci in testa per le nostre follie.


Ti preoccupi per te o per chi verrà ?
No perché morto io venitemi appresso, ma non al funerale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti preoccupi per te o per chi verrà ?
> No perché morto io venitemi appresso, ma non al funerale


Mi preoccupo per l'Universo di cui faccio parte: un Universo ben preciso, millenario, avviato alla scellerata distruzione.
Fai bene tu, tanto siamo al canto del cigno.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi preoccupo per l'Universo di cui faccio parte: un Universo ben preciso, millenario, avviato alla scellerata distruzione.
> Fai bene tu, tanto siamo al canto del cigno.


Sei ancora giovanotto, anch'io mi preoccupavo per tutto, anche la politica seguivo cercando il miglior voto. Ma ora andate tutti a fangulo ......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei ancora giovanotto, anch'io mi preoccupavo per tutto, anche la politica seguivo cercando il miglior voto. Ma ora andate tutti a fangulo ......


"Se votare servisse a qualcosa non ce lo lascerebbero fare"
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> "Se votare servisse a qualcosa non ce lo lascerebbero fare"
> (Mark Twain)


Fino a quando le pecore seguono il pifferaio del momento, e dato che ci saranno sempre gente senza coglioni tale situazione resterà


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fino a quando le pecore seguono il pifferaio del momento, e dato che ci saranno sempre gente senza coglioni tale situazione resterà


Mizzica...sembra un pezzo di Branduardi-De André


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fino a quando le pecore seguono il pifferaio del momento, e dato che ci saranno sempre gente senza coglioni tale situazione resterà


Purtroppo la massa è pecoreccia, segue ad occhi chiusi quello che il potere dice che è giusto.
L'epoca attuale lo dimostra in abbondanza: alla massa riesci a vendere come "normale" davvero di tutto.
La storia la fanno le minoranze intelligenti, fanatiche e decise.
Purtroppo hanno vinto i fanatici sbagliati e per la nostra storia non c'è più scampo.
Rimane solo il "carpe diem". E gli attimi che ci rimangono sono davvero pochi.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo la massa è pecoreccia, segue ad occhi chiusi quello che il potere dice che è giusto.
> L'epoca attuale lo dimostra in abbondanza: alla massa riesci a vendere come "normale" davvero di tutto.
> La storia la fanno le minoranze intelligenti, fanatiche e decise.
> Purtroppo hanno vinto i fanatici sbagliati e per la nostra storia non c'è più scampo.
> Rimane solo il "carpe diem". E gli attimi che ci rimangono sono davvero pochi.


Alloraaaa pecorecciamo tutti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Alloraaaa pecorecciamo tutti&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56860;


beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

